# Difference between a sheet metal worker, metal fabricator, and machinist?



## Sabbertron (Jan 12, 2016)

What is the difference between a 
Sheet Metal Worker (http://www.red-seal.ca/trades/sh.2.2t_m.2t.1l-eng.html) 
Metal Fabricator (http://www.red-seal.ca/trades/m.2t.1l_f.1b-eng.html) 
Machinist (http://www.red-seal.ca/trades/m.1ch.3n.3st-eng.html) 

I'm looking into applying to programs but they all seem so similar yet they all lead to different red seals. 
This is a big decision for me and I'm really unsure because they seem so similar.
Detailed descriptions/ links to videos are appreciated!!


----------



## HoustonTrade (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't know about the metal fabricator, but a machinist usually machines whatever they make from a solid piece of metal. I'd choose that one if I was choosing. It seems like you wouldn't be limited on what you could make as a machinist.


----------

